

Opencart illegally stripping license and attribution from reused code - mouhtasi
https://github.com/opencart/opencart/issues/1286

======
StefanKarpinski
The reaction is far worse than the license violation. It really undermines any
credibility the project for being "professional and reliable".

------
a_bonobo
While the author does react quite unprofessionally, there has been a commit
adding the license to the required position: [https://github.com/opencart-
ce/opencart-ce/commit/dfaf2e8fb4...](https://github.com/opencart-ce/opencart-
ce/commit/dfaf2e8fb43f85457efcc629c7b1980762222a71)

~~~
mouhtasi
OpenCart-CE is a community-edition fork, not the official repo.

------
csbrooks
Is it really a function with a single line of code? O_o

~~~
abestic9
A function can be licensed in the same respect as a class or library.

